# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  For some reason I'm feelin' kinda country today

## East of the Beast

That might sound funny comin' from an 'ol hillbilly.But I was always an old 60's and 70's kinda rocker.
There is some understated simple wisdom in this tune by Alan Jackson.I've always liked it.

----------

DeadEye (07-15-2017)

----------


## DeadEye

Alan Jackson is one of my many favorites. My country goes way back.

----------

East of the Beast (07-15-2017)

----------


## Deno

http://www.bing.com/search?q=lynyrd+...BRE&sp=1&ghc=1

----------

East of the Beast (07-15-2017)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Even though I don't like country music, most of what I heard from Alan Jackson was fairly upbeat and happy. that's always a positive. However, his voice is a major part of country music that I don't like. Most of the men in country music seem to sing through their noses. I have a better appreciation for the country music women with strong, clear, powerful voices. That's what I like about most symphonic metal. The women have have great voices.

The main reason that I don;t care for country music is that I hobby as a bass player. Playing bass for country music is thousands of times less exciting than watching paint dry. Country bass players can be easily replaced with a machine because there are only a scant few bass lines allowed in country music. Drummers in country bands can be replaced with a metronome.

----------

Kodiak (07-15-2017)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Even though I don't like country music, most of what I heard from Alan Jackson was fairly upbeat and happy. that's always a positive. However, his voice is a major part of country music that I don't like. Most of the men in country music seem to sing through their noses. I have a better appreciation for the country music women with strong, clear, powerful voices. That's what I like about most symphonic metal. The women have have great voices.
> 
> The main reason that I don;t care for country music is that I hobby as a bass player. Playing bass for country music is thousands of times less exciting than watching paint dry. Country bass players can be easily replaced with a machine because there are *only a scant few bass lines allowed in country music. Drummers in country bands can be replaced with a metronome*.


Ain't that the truth!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-15-2017)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Ain't that the truth!


I've known many good bass players and drummers squashed by their need to make money in country bands. They are seldom allowed to shine by going outside of the boundaries that the front people of country music place upon them. 

I lost count of how many times some toothless country bar patron would say, "Bass? That's easy ain't it?" My reply is, "Well, yeah. If you play country music." I would mimic their accent when saying it.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## East of the Beast

> Ain't that the truth!


Thanx for derailing the thread fellas.I don't care about any of that.I like the message

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-15-2017),Old Navy (07-15-2017),TheResister (07-15-2017)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Sorry. Hey, I did give Alan Jackson credit for being upbeat and happy.

----------

East of the Beast (07-15-2017)

----------


## Dave37

No fans of country rap like Racket County 's "Snakes in the Grass"?

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> No fans of country rap like Racket County 's "Snakes in the Grass"?


Country + Rap = CRAP

----------

TheResister (07-15-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Old Navy (07-15-2017)

----------


## Dave37

> Country + Rap = CRAP


  lol, I thought the title of the song was appropriate for modern times though.

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Old Navy (07-15-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Old Navy (07-15-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Old Navy (07-15-2017),TheResister (07-15-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Old Navy (07-15-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Rickity Plumber

I am outa this thread . . . too damn country for me.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-15-2017)

----------


## Old Tex

I was raised on country music up to about 7 or 8 years old. Somewhere in my heart I still like the "old stuff", probably a holdover from my youth. I didn't really listen to music again until my mid teens & that wasn't country or anywhere near country. As a matter of fact at that time I hated "progressive" country. (Odd, I still dislike almost anything "progressive" - wink). When I married my 2nd wife country was all that she listened to & I got real tired of it. Now, years later I can take it or leave it. But what I've been doing lately is listening to singers where the voice is on show, not the band. Sinatra, Nat King Cole, Celine Dion, Whitney Houston those kind of people. If I'm in the mood to listen to bands it's more like ZZ Top or Journey.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-15-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

I was born and raised in the country with country music and gospel. When I got older I listened to my share of rock & roll. I like all sorts of music. 

He felt like some country and so I figured why not. I feel like it too.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

DeadEye (07-15-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

DeadEye (07-15-2017)

----------


## DeadEye

> 


Hey, throw in some of that Cajun music. It's country too.

----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

DeadEye (07-15-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## DeadEye

We got it goin on now!

----------


## JBG

I just ground my vinyl copy of this, along with other Crystal Gayle songs, into MP3's. I have a record player that can, with the help of a computer and a patch cord, do that.

----------

DeadEye (07-15-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Old Navy (07-15-2017)

----------


## TheResister

Those that "_hate_" country music are hating on our very culture.  I've got some entertaining stuff you will really like:












Good tunes that are almost forgotten

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Those that "_hate_" country music are hating on our very culture.  I've got some entertaining stuff you will really like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't hate the people that like country. I have come to tolerate it provided it had good female singers.  As a bass player it sucks because only a few simple lines are allowed.  I would rather watch paint dry.

----------


## RMNIXON

You eat enough authentic Mexican Food and you will feel that Ring of Fire!  :Smiley20:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-16-2017),East of the Beast (10-09-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

TheResister (07-15-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

TheResister (07-15-2017)

----------


## potlatch

Remember When was my favorite Alan Jackson song, but it's more of a sad song. I once made a web-page with it but can't get my web-pages to play the music for some reason in my Win10 Edge browser. I'm a big Willie Nelson fan, if I don't have to look at him, lol. Don't know if the music will play for any of you...

Remember When

http://domania.us/Oaccess/RememberWhen-AlanJackson.wav

Oh, and @East of the Beast, you're a little bit Country and I'm a little bit Rock and Roll.... :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

East of the Beast (07-15-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

L'Angelus Live at The Bronte Centre-ireland

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

One of my all time favorite versions of a Vince Gill classic performed by Deana Carter and Ann and Nancy Wilson.

----------

DeadEye (07-16-2017),East of the Beast (07-15-2017)

----------


## East of the Beast

A little rockabilly from my good friends, The Eagles

----------


## TheResister

> Remember When was my favorite Alan Jackson song, but it's more of a sad song. I once made a web-page with it but can't get my web-pages to play the music for some reason in my Win10 Edge browser. I'm a big Willie Nelson fan, if I don't have to look at him, lol. Don't know if the music will play for any of you...
> 
> Remember When
> 
> http://domania.us/Oaccess/RememberWhen-AlanJackson.wav
> 
> Oh, and @East of the Beast, you're a little bit Country and I'm a little bit Rock and Roll....


I remember as a kid that I listened to Willie Nelson being interviewed on a country music radio station live.  When the subject got to politics, Willie made a great big spiel in favor of Jimmy Carter.  I never cared anything for or about the guy after that.

He should have listened to Johnny Cash:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-16-2017),potlatch (07-16-2017)

----------


## potlatch

> I remember as a kid that I listened to Willie Nelson being interviewed on a country music radio station live.  When the subject got to politics, Willie made a great big spiel in favor of Jimmy Carter.  I never cared anything for or about the guy after that.
> 
> He should have listened to Johnny Cash:


Yeah, Willie is a liberal I think, but we Texans like his music. We've been to a couple of his local shows where the crowds were smaller and you could actually meet and talk to some of them - like his sister, whose piano was actually transported from town to town!

When my kids were young we would take them to Comfort, Texas for summer camp and then we headed to Luckenbach where the musicians and singers would gather. "Everybody's somebody in Luckenbach" and Willie made it popular with his Luckenbach song and 4th of July celebrations. Just a general store and saloon there and everyone sat on tree stumps and logs with big wooden spools for tables. Those evenings were MAGIC and we, no doubt, met many people who later became well known.

I developed nerve deafness in my 30's and through the years lost my ability to hear music properly, so my love of music is lost in the past and I only enjoy the music of my early years - because I 'know' the sounds of it. I have tons of music in my computer and website and it disappoints me that people only use U-tubes and no longer are interested in saving music to their computers.

Some of my favorites of Nelson and Cash;

http://domania.us/Oaccess/WN/OnTheRoadAgain-WN.wav
http://domania.us/Oaccess/WN/AlwaysOnMyMind-WN.wav
http://domania.us/Oaccess/WN/WaltzAcrossTexas-WN.wav
http://domania.us/Oaccess/JC/RingOfFire-JC.wav
http://domania.us/Oaccess/JC/TimeInABottle-JC-.wav
http://domania.us/Oaccess/JC/IWalkTheLine-JC.wav
http://domania.us/Oaccess/JC/GhostRi...eSky-JC-WN.wav

----------


## DeadEye



----------

East of the Beast (09-27-2017)

----------


## DeadEye

Fuck the NFL!! If a person can't stand for the national anthem then I have no use for them.

----------

East of the Beast (10-05-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

East of the Beast (10-05-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Country music can get you killed.

----------


## Oskar

I'll post a few anyway.

----------


## Oskar



----------


## Oskar



----------


## Oskar

Jason Aldean didn't get to finish the first verse of this song on October 1, 2017.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

_








 Joe :_

----------


## Oskar

In memory of the 59 people who lost their lives due to the attack in Las Vegas on October 1, 2017.

----------


## Oskar

Sadly, this is now true (interpret anyway you wish).

----------


## Oskar

Another Travis Tritt classic.

----------


## Oskar

For anyone who just heard of Jason Aldean last week, here is one of his early singles, released in 2006 and one of his better ones (even I like it, and I am critical of much that passes for modern "country" music).

----------


## DeadEye

Americans must retain their heritage or the greatest nation in the world will be gone and the hope of all humanity with it.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

East of the Beast (10-14-2017)

----------


## Oskar



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## East of the Beast

Amanda, light of my life

They should have made you a gentlemen’s wife

Got my first guitar when I was 14

When I finally hit forty I was still wearin’ jeans.......

Waylon Jennings

----------


## SharetheHedge

> For some reason I'm feelin' kinda country today



me too...

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Oskar

The explosion on Lake Pontchartrain made me think of this one.

----------


## Oskar

I can't be the only one who thinks Travis Tritt is seriously underrated.

----------


## Oskar

Women who cheat.

----------


## Oskar

I can't keep from posting this song anymore.

----------


## Oskar

This one doesn't even have a Wikipedia page. I guess you had to have bought the album to know it, or really be into mid 1990's country music.

----------


## Oskar

One of their better songs. It remind me of  Mary (mother of Jesus).

Nothing wrong with that except that the video seems to deify her.

I wouldn't have a problem that except that I am a reformed (read- *former*) Catholic.

----------


## Oskar

Not a big GB fan now, but I was in the 1990s before I discovered real country music. 

I post this in memory of the 58 deaths in Las Vegas on 10/1/17, and Sgt. La David Johnson, Staff Sgt. Dustin M. Wright, Staff Sgt. Bryan C. Black, and Staff Sgt. Jeremiah W. Johnson killed in Niger on October 4, 2017.

----------


## Oskar

Not a big fan of mid-2000s (I still don't know how to identify that decade and neither will people from 2101-2110, long after I am dead and gone) country music, but this one from 2007 is cool.

Sugarland probably didn't mean it this way, but some of the "girls" who they want to "change their mind and change the world" may be white and understand that whites shouldn't "settle for just gettin' by" and may want to "raise the bar high".

----------


## Oskar

It is a country song, but not exactly traditional country music.

Listen and see if this happens in your home town.

Save these kids.

----------


## Oskar

Kathy Mattea needs to be heard more often.

----------


## Oskar

More Kathy.

----------


## Oskar

Nobody can rain on this parade of Kathy Mattea hits!

----------


## Oskar

Neal Young is another underrated country artist.

No Doubt About It.

----------


## Oskar

Neal McCoy is playing our song.

----------


## Oskar

Wink, that is the song being played!

----------


## Oskar

More 1990s hits.

Blackhawk.

----------


## Oskar

A bit nostalgic for 1990s country artists no one has heard of, except for those of us who were diehards then.

I don't listen to country anymore.

I would if someone enough artists like Jeff Carson were around.

----------


## Oskar

Trip down Doctor Time.

Anyone remember Rick Trevino?

----------


## Oskar

Ever thought you were "courting a lady too slow?"

----------


## DeadEye



----------

East of the Beast (12-07-2017)

----------


## DeadEye

Careful what you ask the Lord for.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

QuaseMarco (12-13-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

QuaseMarco (12-13-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

QuaseMarco (12-13-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

QuaseMarco (12-13-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco

We need a lift today!!! EEEEEEEEYYAAAAW

----------


## DeadEye



----------

QuaseMarco (12-14-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

